# Search for Killer of New York State Trooper Intensifies



## Jonathan Randall (Sep 4, 2006)

"Many officers are scouring the western New York woods for Phillips, the prime suspect in Thursday's ambush of troopers Donald Baker Jr., 38, and Joseph Longobardo, 32, who died Sunday. Baker remained in serious condition at a hospital Monday, police said."

KILLER


----------

